# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  DIPLOMADO EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES - ESAN

## Katherine Ccancce

*INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTAS*!!!  *20% de descuento hasta el día Sábado 12 de Enero*  *Inicio de Clases: Martes 15 de Enero* 
Para mayor información: *Katherine Ccancce Millones* 
                                                                                  Asistente de Coordinación Alonso de Molina 1652, Monterrico,Surco
                                      Tel: 317-7200 Anexo: 4688
                                                                           e-mail: kccancce@esan.edu.pe   flyer empresas familiares.jpg 
Visita la página web IDE-ESAN: *http://ide.esan.edu.pe*/ 
INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTAS!!!  *20% de descuento hasta el día Lunes 14 de Enero*   
Para mayor información: *Katherine Ccancce Millones* 
                                                                                  Asistente de Coordinación Alonso de Molina 1652, Monterrico,Surco
                                      Tel: 317-7200 Anexo: 4688
                                                                           e-mail: kccancce@esan.edu.pe   Temas similares: Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural-Huancavelica // Agrobanco, Sierra Exportadora, Universidad Esan Diplomado en Formulación de Planes de Agronegocio - Tacna // AGROIDEAS, GIZ, Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN) DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO. PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.

----------

